# Russia's WW2 Documentaries about "Normandie-Niémen"



## v2 (Apr 6, 2010)

Òåëåêàíàë "ÐÎÑÑÈß" // Íîðìàíäèÿ - Íåìàí. Â íåáåñàõ ìû ëåòàëè îäíèõ... // Âèäåî


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks - a bit slow but of great interest.

MM


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 7, 2010)

Interesting. A documentory about French Pilots working with the Soviet airforce. I couldn't understand most of it but I understood parts of it. Very interesting.


----------

